# Confused about grit, oyster shells, etc



## HomesteadingSal (Apr 1, 2011)

We are new to chickens. We have 17 little hens (almost 2 months old) and 1 rooster. They are on chick starter, have grit available, and also eat bugs/worms/grass in their little run off of their coop. I've started giving them a few healthy table scraps as well. 

What is the general rule on grit? What about oyster shells? I'm reading conflicting things about them. When do they NEED grit? When do they NEED oyster shells? Does OS serve as a grit? Do I need to provide BOTH? Do they need OS if they are fed a commericial layer pellet? 

When do I switch to layer pellets? The feed store said they can be switched as soon as they are fully feathered. The chick starter bag says to switch to a laying ration one month before laying is expected (this is what I was going to do). I read in another thread to wait until they actually start laying to switch them to layer. 

I'm very confused. I just want to do what's best for the chicks and have healthy, hard-shelled eggs in the future.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't have chickens but for my ducks I have Oyster shell & Grit out for them 24/7.
The grit is to help them grind up their food & the oyster shell is to give them more calcium for the eggs they produce. Mine eat it when ever they think they need it. 
A bag of each last's me quite awhile.


----------



## Left-Handed Dog (Jan 12, 2007)

The grit might not be necessary if they have sufficient access to the outdoors...where they can pick up tiny rocks. All of our poultry is free-range but we throw some grit around their houses "just to be sure." I've heard that a good layer ration has all the calcium layers need for good eggs. We leave it out free choice and they still consume some of it. Pretty sure it can't hurt and I trust their instincts!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If they are on the ground they do not need grit. (They'll find their own. ) If they are only getting processed poultry feed they do not need grit. (The food is preground.)

Layer or starter isn't critical. I've always used gamebird and given oyster shell on the side. If you use layer feed you generally won't need oyster shell unless you are feeding a lot of other stuff on the side. If you feed layer or starter do not also feed scratch. If you feed scratch grains you will need to use a much higher protein source to balance it. Layer and starter are pretty complete, but usually rather marginal protein wise.

Don't worry about it too much. People do a variety of things and still have good results.


----------



## paddler (May 13, 2010)

my chickens never lay until they are about 6 months old but i switch them off starter ration after 2 months or so and they always did fine. not sure if thats the recommended way but they didnt seem to mind. i also never gave any grit, (i do give grit in the winter months) if they have access to the ground, they should do fine without it. sounds like your off to a great start!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

My birds are on the ground so no grit. I also feed them crushed up egg shells for the calcium. I always get nice hard eggs from them, so I guess it's OK.


----------



## HomesteadingSal (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, as far as them not NEEDING grit, they are eating a lot of it lately. At first they pretty much ignored it, now they are consuming it pretty steadily (I thought they were wasting it, but it's no where around the feeder it is in).


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

On my last trip to Anna Maria Island I just grabbed a plastic sac of crushed shells mixed with sand and brought it home to my girls. They peck at their gift I brought them occasionally.


----------

